# New FRFR Day! Alto TS115A's HD video



## BTFStan (Jan 25, 2012)

So for my live rig I've decided to guy the FRFR route and get a nice powered loudspeaker to get the most out of my Axe FX, I had tried a couple before and I really liked running it this way and it sounds huge. 

I brought my Ultra and my guitar up to guitar center and me and the dude in pro audio went through and played some. I was looking at the QSC K12, Mackie HD1221, EV ELX115. They honestly all sounded great but were pretty damn pricey for how surprisingly small the units were. 

Then my buddy Adam told me to pull down these 15 inch Alto TS115A's that I guess caught his attention cause they looked pretty sweet and were only $349.99

So I brought up down, plugged them up and cranked them loud as hell and they sound wicked!! Definitely NOT a $500 difference between these and the $849.99 QSC K12's. I feel bad for anyone who payed that much for those when these Alto's are 800 watts a peice peak and 400 watts RMS.

So instead of just getting one QSC K12 or a hd1221 I just got two of these bitches and I could NOT be more pleased!!

Here are pics, I will post HD video to this thread hopefully today if I get the chance. 











Anyone considering an FRFR setup PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE try these! You will hate yourself if you buy a $850 K12 over these.


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 25, 2012)

A: I'm pumped for you.

B: I value your contribution with this thread 

C: I'm REALLY interested in going this route. So tell me how you physically have it set up on stage? Do you keep them both behind you (in stereo), or put one behind and the other in front/side? 

D: I've debated on how I'd do it.


----------



## BTFStan (Jan 25, 2012)

I haven't ran it live YET.

But when I do I'm planning to probably just run them behind me in stereo for my own monitoring and then run the axe fx into the house p.a also in stereo at venues where that would work out. But man these things are deathly loud. And they really aren't directional at all. No matter if it's behind in front or on the side of you, you really don't hear much of a difference. The main difference I've noticed is when they are flipped onto the side to point upward like normal stage wedges or whatever, which I may also try live down the road.

Running an FRFR setup will get you the most out of your modeler in every way. I really think this brand is just so underpriced because they aren't necessarily a huge commercial brand as of yet. But like I said I AB'd these babies to monitors double the price and didn't hear a difference that justified 500 more dollars. I'm a gear nazi as it is and I was pleasantly surprised by these things. Would recommend them to ANYONE wanting to go FRFR with either a pod or axe fx.


----------



## BTFStan (Jan 25, 2012)

bump for HD video test in the OP!


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 25, 2012)

That sounds killer


----------



## Aevolve (Jan 25, 2012)

This has made me completely rethink what I'm doing for my set-up.

Thanks man, happy New FRFR.


----------



## BTFStan (Jan 25, 2012)

nojyeloot said:


> That sounds killer



right?! they sound amazing man, couldn't be more pleased. I think I may have cranked em just a bit too much on the video for the distortion parts cause they sizzle a little. Glad you like man!



PeachesMcKenzie said:


> This has made me completely rethink what I'm doing for my set-up.
> 
> Thanks man, happy New FRFR.



awesome! good luck man, if you're going to the FRFR route then definitely check these out, best bang for your buck.


----------



## ozzman619 (Jan 26, 2012)

how loud do these things get? are these things loud enough to play shows where you would just be using your cab? cause where i live a lot of these hell holes we play dont have a proper p.a. or anything really and we just end up running straight through our cabs, thats the only reason why i havnt made the switch to frfr yet.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jan 26, 2012)

dude, sounds great
800 peak with 400 rms, is nothing to shake a stick at

and for that price, they're great.

im all for finding stuff thats not under a big name thats just as good
congrats !


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jan 26, 2012)

Most monitors are going to sound just fine at lower volumes. I'd be curious to hear how they hold up when you're trying to keep up with a drummer in the mix.


----------



## BTFStan (Jan 26, 2012)

weve cranked them ridiculously loud. Way louder than a drumset. They are painfully loud and will keep up with any mix. plus they have this technology that makes them utilize energy and not over-heat and you know.... Blow up.


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 26, 2012)

ozzman619 said:


> how loud do these things get? are these things loud enough to play shows where you would just be using your cab? cause where i live a lot of these hell holes we play dont have a proper p.a. or anything really and we just end up running straight through our cabs, thats the only reason why i havnt made the switch to frfr yet.



GOOD question. Glad you asked.



BTFStan said:


> weve cranked them ridiculously loud. Way louder than a drumset. They are painfully loud and will keep up with any mix. plus they have this technology that makes them utilize energy and not over-heat and you know.... Blow up.



Cool, good to know. You've inspired me to go to GC with my AxeFX II in hand to try these out.


----------



## _detox (Jan 26, 2012)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> dude, sounds great
> 800 peak with 400 rms, is nothing to shake a stick at
> 
> and for that price, they're great.
> ...



Hey guys,

I actually work for GC in pro audio. We sell these Alto speakers like mad out here, mostly for DJs and bands needing mobile setups (no real AxeFX users in AR...). Especially in comparison to the Mackie Thumps and the Behringer powered line, Altos win no contest every time. 

As for the brand name, we had a rep come through and explained to us that it's the same parent company responsible for Akai and Alesis. Good stuff.  By far the most consistent products we've seen back there, hardly EVER come back returned for defects/dislike.


----------



## BTFStan (Jan 26, 2012)

_detox said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I actually work for GC in pro audio. We sell these Alto speakers like mad out here, mostly for DJs and bands needing mobile setups (no real AxeFX users in AR...). Especially in comparison to the Mackie Thumps and the Behringer powered line, Altos win no contest every time.
> 
> As for the brand name, we had a rep come through and explained to us that it's the same parent company responsible for Akai and Alesis. Good stuff.



awesome! good to know, the guy at my GC said they sell a lot also for DJs and stuff, but they kill with the Axe FX! the guy at my GC was sorta skeptical about me using it for my rig and kept questioning if I could run it in mono. I plugged up ONE of these things and ran it in mono and needless to say he didn't really have any more questions as to why I was doing it, it sounded massive.


----------



## ozzman619 (Jan 26, 2012)

anyone know if theres anywhere i can buy these up in canada? if worse comes to worse ill have to drive the 6 hours down to to GC in flint michigan


----------



## _detox (Jan 26, 2012)

ozzman619 said:


> anyone know if theres anywhere i can buy these up in canada? if worse comes to worse ill have to drive the 6 hours down to to GC in flint michigan



As far as I know, GC is exclusive with the Alto Professional brand. However, I've seen a few auctions up on the 'bay if you're willing to shell out for shipping!


----------



## bigswifty (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow nice rig dude 
Hope you enjoy your new spoils, I'd like to try these


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 27, 2012)

EDIT: Misinformation. Removed post. - nojyeloot


----------



## brector (Jan 27, 2012)

_detox said:


> As far as I know, GC is exclusive with the Alto Professional brand. However, I've seen a few auctions up on the 'bay if you're willing to shell out for shipping!



You can get them direct from Alto on Amazon



nojyeloot said:


> Oh, and the TS115As are only $300 at my local store:
> View attachment 23792
> 
> 
> View attachment 23793



Your pic is the price/info for the TS112A, not the 15. Just an FYI

-Brian


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 27, 2012)

brector said:


> You can get them direct from Alto on Amazon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well that would explain it. Now editing post (removing misinformation)


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jan 27, 2012)

_detox said:


> As far as I know, GC is exclusive with the Alto Professional brand. However, I've seen a few auctions up on the 'bay if you're willing to shell out for shipping!



Are these exclusively in-store? I am looking on GC's website and can't find anything from Alto


----------



## Az_Spirit_Crusher (Jan 28, 2012)

OP, you use 15" speakers. Did you play through 12" as well? I would like to know any reliable comparison. Some people say that 15" is kinda woofy and 12" has tighter bass so in overall it might be better for axe fx.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 29, 2012)

I know what i'm running my HD 500 through now! Saves me a lot of cash


----------



## Az_Spirit_Crusher (Jan 29, 2012)

I would like also to ask did anyone compared it to SXM112A


----------



## _detox (Jan 29, 2012)

SilenceIsACrime said:


> Are these exclusively in-store? I am looking on GC's website and can't find anything from Alto



They were supposed to have the Altos on the website by the end of last year, but as of right now they're still in store. Believe me, it's a bummer for us trying to sell them too. 

Here's their website though.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 22, 2012)

Just bought some used off of guitar center for 319.99!!


----------



## OrsusMetal (Feb 23, 2012)

Can you give some more feedback on these? I know they get loud, but does the tone change at all as you turn it up? My current speaker I am using gets loud as balls, but it also gets bassy and "rounds out" as I turn it up. It definitely starts lacking the same attack as at lower volumes.


----------



## lurgar (Feb 23, 2012)

Alto 12in Active 2way Speaker: Shop Pro Audio & Other Musical Instruments | Musician&#39;s Friend -- Looks like they've been put up online now. Man, I'm really thinking about putting up the cash for one of these to run my 11r through instead of a Power Engine 60.


----------



## nojyeloot (Feb 23, 2012)

^ Killer deal. I still need to go try them out, badly.

Also, BTFStan, have you ran them live yet?


----------



## Masc0t (Feb 23, 2012)

Thinking about caving in on the 12 inch tonight. Finally going to go FRFR with my pod hd500.

Edit:

Damage done.


----------



## brector (Feb 24, 2012)

I got a TS115A a few weekends ago to run my POD HD500 through, and I love it so far

-Brian


----------



## BTFStan (Feb 25, 2012)

fuckin right on dude! i still love mine, they sound great for guitar and we've been running bass through them too, they're great. Haven't ran them live yet, I'm in the process of getting a live band and set so this was apart of a new rig for that band.


----------



## TrashJuice (Mar 28, 2012)

I am late to this party but FYI: HELLO MUSIC: Best deals on guitars, keyboards, amps, basses & recording studios 

TS115A for $280.

I just bought a TS112A for $250 + $40 warranty at GC yesterday. I will be testing my HD500 through both to see which sounds best and will return the loser. I'm hoping the 115A wins.


----------



## brector (Mar 28, 2012)

TrashJuice said:


> I will be testing my HD500 through both to see which sounds best and will return the loser. I'm hoping the 115A wins.



Looking forward to this!

-Brian


----------



## nojyeloot (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm loving these more and more I hear about them. Just found this quick but good vid on them:



I'm going to try out a TS115A VERY soon.


----------



## TrashJuice (Mar 31, 2012)

brector said:


> Looking forward to this!
> 
> -Brian



The 115a should be here Tuesday. I'm hoping to crank up the 112a this weekend.


----------



## BTFStan (Mar 31, 2012)

I still love mine, been lugging just one to jammage with the full band and it keeps up just fine on half volume. Can't wait to hear the devastation when I crank both of them up! Anyone else tried these since I posted the thread and really dig them?


----------



## MiPwnYew (Mar 31, 2012)

Really looking forward to more input. I'm definitely considering getting a powered speaker now, something not as direction and more realistic than my studio monitors


----------



## lurgar (Apr 1, 2012)

I have a TS112A that I've been using live some and it's more than enough power for everything I've needed it to do so far. I feel like if there was a point where I needed even more volume I'd just use mine as a monitor and run into the venue's PA system.


----------



## nojyeloot (Apr 2, 2012)

TrashJuice said:


> I am late to this party but FYI: HELLO MUSIC: Best deals on guitars, keyboards, amps, basses & recording studios
> 
> TS115A for $280.



Bummer, it's no longer on their site. If it is, I can't find it. WHY didn't I print this ad out??


----------



## TrashJuice (Apr 6, 2012)

nojyeloot said:


> Bummer, it's no longer on their site. If it is, I can't find it. WHY didn't I print this ad out??



Yeah most things go pretty quick on that site. It is a liquidation site and they only have a certain number of any specific item in stock at a time. Once they're gone they're gone, but they might come in again. I've seen the HD500 on there multiple times, for example.

FYI if you get the right person you can really talk them down at Guitar Center. They sell the TS112a for $300 but I got mine for $250. Granted I did pay $40 for the extended warranty but that still only made the total $290 and that's with a pretty solid warranty. I am probably going to return the 112a though, I just got the 115a today and I liked what little I was able to hear. I am doing a more in-depth test tomorrow w/bass, 6 string guitar, and hopefully 7 string too.


----------



## Shannon (Apr 6, 2012)

Looks nice.....but I still don't regret my pair of K12 speakers though.


----------



## ara_ (Apr 6, 2012)

Az_Spirit_Crusher said:


> OP, you use 15" speakers. Did you play through 12" as well? I would like to know any reliable comparison. Some people say that 15" is kinda woofy and 12" has tighter bass so in overall it might be better for axe fx.



Could somebody answer this question please? I'm curious as well.


----------



## TrashJuice (Apr 7, 2012)

I played through both today and I am returning the 112a. I liked both and if it was as easy to return the 115a I would probably do that just because the 112a is smaller and lighter.

All things being equal i would go with the 112a. I kept thinking I heard the 112a being tighter or more "amp-like", but whenever I would switch to the 115a I would lose whatever it was I thought I liked better on the 112a. The 15 might be a bit boomy, but that can be EQed out. If the 12 is better, it's not enough for me to really notice. I got a better price on the 15 online (which means return shipping costs) and the 12 came from GC, so it's going back.

I played through a 6 string SG, a Schecter 7 string, and a 5 string bass. Tried Fender clean and blues overdrive, Marshall JTM45, Mesa rec, and an Engl/Mesa djent tone. Bass guitar tone was disappointing but that may have been the model I was using.

If you want to spend ~$300 I don't think you can go wrong with either of these speakers. The EVs or QSCs probably sound objectively better, but these sound good and you can get 2 for less than one QSC K12.


----------



## nojyeloot (Apr 9, 2012)

TrashJuice said:


> Yeah most things go pretty quick on that site. It is a liquidation site and they only have a certain number of any specific item in stock at a time. Once they're gone they're gone, but they might come in again. I've seen the HD500 on there multiple times, for example.



Sadly, yes, I realized that. THE GOOD thing is that I actually contacted them (HelloMusic) and they're going to drop me a line when they're back up:


> The best I can do is say soon ... as I don't even know the dates myself. Our email registration is the best way to see our deals and not miss out. However, when it comes back I can definitely send you a message through this thread!





TrashJuice said:


> FYI if you get the right person you can really talk them down at Guitar Center. They sell the TS112a for $300 but I got mine for $250. Granted I did pay $40 for the extended warranty but that still only made the total $290 and that's with a pretty solid warranty. I am probably going to return the 112a though, I just got the 115a today and I liked what little I was able to hear. I am doing a more in-depth test tomorrow w/bass, 6 string guitar, and hopefully 7 string too.



Ah, this I actually have done, I can get them for $299ea with my guy. 

I went and tried out two of the TS115As Thursday. I had them hook two of them up to my AxeFX II, but only turned one of them on (stereo). I COULD NOT BELIEVE HOW MONSTEROUS it sounded. Literally 3/4 of the guitar center staff came in the pro audio room b/c they heard that an AxeFX II was in the building . I jammed on one TS115A for about 30 mins going patch to patch before I realized that only ONE was turned on. So I turned on the 2nd one (stereo) and switched to some atmospheric/delay patches and played another 45 mins. I called my bud to come up there and play it too and he was just as blown away. 

These things are absolutely phenomenal sounding. We played it through my 6 (drop C) and my 7 (drop A) and it was clear as day. This is what I've been looking after all my guitar life. We both noticed an incredible clarity about the tones with the monitors vs cabinets. Another interesting thing was when I went from low string chugging to leads/solos. There was an immediate cut in difference when I would go back and forth. I really don't know how else to describe it. 

They are so light and rugged. My cab weighed a ton, and these monitors are way easier to carry. Perfect for my needs. 

I'm going up to GC to get one of them today. 2nd is on the horizon once my Carvin DCM 1015 amp sells. No doubt.


----------



## nojyeloot (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## TrashJuice (Apr 10, 2012)

Good stuff man, glad you liked it. I only have an HD500 and I am pretty happy with the versatility of it. I'm sure your AxeFX sounded sweet. For me the Fender clean sounds like real shimmering Fender, but downtuned Periphery and fast At the Gates/The Haunted style speed riffing all sound super clear and super heavy. I did notice that as you move around the room you get a much different sound profile, IMO more so than with a guitar amp. I guess that might be one of the differences inherent with a tweeter? This is my first try with FRFR so I have very little to compare it to, but I am very happy with the results.


----------



## ara_ (Apr 10, 2012)

TrashJuice said:


> Good stuff man, glad you liked it. I only have an HD500 and I am pretty happy with the versatility of it. I'm sure your AxeFX sounded sweet. For me the Fender clean sounds like real shimmering Fender, but downtuned Periphery and fast At the Gates/The Haunted style speed riffing all sound super clear and super heavy. I did notice that as you move around the room you get a much different sound profile, IMO more so than with a guitar amp. I guess that might be one of the differences inherent with a tweeter? This is my first try with FRFR so I have very little to compare it to, but I am very happy with the results.



Huh. I only use a regular amp + cab and have never tried a FRFR monitor, so this is only what I've heard, but aren't FRFR monitors supposed to have no/less beaming than guitar cabs?


----------



## nojyeloot (Apr 10, 2012)

TrashJuice said:


> ...I did notice that as you move around the room you get a much different sound profile, IMO more so than with a guitar amp. I guess that might be one of the differences inherent with a tweeter? This is my first try with FRFR so I have very little to compare it to, but I am very happy with the results.



Yes, but compared with a cabinet, the sound (when moving 360 degrees around it) is much more consistent, I've found. 

I wish I had gone this route back when I had a POD X3. I've never really been a "cabinet" guy.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm thinking about getting a Ts112A to run along with my 115A. Only because of the sound difference. I think i'd turn to contour switch on the 12" and off on the 15". As much volume as i'd ever need.


----------



## _detox (Apr 11, 2012)

Those of you that were looking for a good deal, how about directly from Alto themselves? 
Alto Professional - TRUESONIC Series > TS115

If you don't want to wait on shipping, take this into a GC around you and they will price match so you can pick one up that day!


----------



## lurgar (Apr 11, 2012)

Not sure what the difference is, but the model that I think everybody is talking about is the TS115*A* and that one doesn't have that designation. Not sure what the big difference is right off, but it might be worth checking with Alto themselves to see what the differences are to see if that will affect anything.


----------



## ara_ (Apr 11, 2012)

TS115A = active, with poweramp included
TS115 = passive, no poweramp.
The difference should be clear, you want the active version if you use it directly after a modeling preamp.


----------



## nojyeloot (Apr 11, 2012)

_detox said:


> Those of you that were looking for a good deal, how about directly from Alto themselves?
> Alto Professional - TRUESONIC Series > TS115
> 
> If you don't want to wait on shipping, take this into a GC around you and they will price match so you can pick one up that day!



Good idea. 



lurgar said:


> Not sure what the difference is, but the model that I think everybody is talking about is the TS115*A* and that one doesn't have that designation. Not sure what the big difference is right off, but it might be worth checking with Alto themselves to see what the differences are to see if that will affect anything.



TS115*A* is active, my brotha! Meaning it powers itself. The TS115 (no *A*) is passive, and you'll need to power them with an amp.


----------



## brector (Apr 11, 2012)

nojyeloot said:


> Good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> TS115*A* is active, my brotha! Meaning it powers itself. The TS115 (no *A*) is passive, and you'll need to power them with an amp.



But the link is for the TS115, not the TS115A, I think that is what they were saying

-Brian


----------



## nojyeloot (Apr 11, 2012)

brector said:


> But the link is for the TS115, not the TS115A, I think that is what they were saying
> 
> -Brian



You're right about the link, but his statement was clear that he didn't know what the difference was in the two products.


----------



## ara_ (Apr 11, 2012)

brector said:


> But the link is for the TS115, not the TS115A, I think that is what they were saying
> 
> -Brian



Yes, the link was for the TS115, which wouldn't make any sound if you'd connect an Axe-Fx or Kemper directly to it. The TS115A would, that's why for the purpose discussed in this thread, the TS115, that the dude up there linked to, is useless.


----------



## brector (Apr 11, 2012)

nojyeloot said:


> You're right about the link, but his statement was clear that he didn't know what the difference was in the two products.



LMAO, I missed that

-Brian


----------



## lurgar (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah, that makes sense now. I would hate for somebody to have purchased that and the realized they'd still have to power it somehow.


----------



## TrashJuice (Apr 12, 2012)

FYI I took the 112a back to GC and told them I'd gotten a deal on a TS115A. The pro audio assistant mgr said they would've done $260 for the 115A. You might try telling your local GC guy that, it's worth a shot.


----------



## nojyeloot (Apr 12, 2012)

TrashJuice said:


> FYI I took the 112a back to GC and told them I'd gotten a deal on a TS115A. The pro audio assistant mgr said they would've done $260 for the 115A. You might try telling your local GC guy that, it's worth a shot.



Good call. Will keep that in mind for sure.


----------



## BTFStan (Apr 15, 2012)

TrashJuice said:


> FYI I took the 112a back to GC and told them I'd gotten a deal on a TS115A. The pro audio assistant mgr said they would've done $260 for the 115A. You might try telling your local GC guy that, it's worth a shot.



yeah the dudes at my GC hooked me up. They usually always will, just ask them. Just be like, let me get a deal on these babies, and pick two of them up or something. They get paid on commission and the dudes in pro audio sell cables and 99$ keyboards all day so they wont pass up a chance to move some expensive speakers.


----------



## Metalus (Apr 15, 2012)

_detox said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I actually work for GC in pro audio. We sell these Alto speakers like mad out here, mostly for DJs and bands needing mobile setups (no real AxeFX users in AR...). Especially in comparison to the Mackie Thumps and the Behringer powered line, Altos win no contest every time.
> 
> As for the brand name, we had a rep come through and explained to us that it's the same parent company responsible for Akai and Alesis. Good stuff.  By far the most consistent products we've seen back there, hardly EVER come back returned for defects/dislike.



How does it compare to the Mackie HD1531?


----------



## BTFStan (Apr 15, 2012)

Metalus said:


> How does it compare to the Mackie HD1531?



thats a 3 way speaker thats wayyy more expensive, we're talking about bang for your buck here bro! I know the mackie HDs are reallyyyy nice but IMO arent worth the hefty price tag. Especially when you hear about them blowing constantly!


----------



## Metalus (Apr 15, 2012)

BTFStan said:


> thats a 3 way speaker thats wayyy more expensive, we're talking about bang for your buck here bro! I know the mackie HDs are reallyyyy nice but IMO arent worth the hefty price tag. Especially when you hear about them blowing constantly!



Those are the exact reasons Im considering the Alto's. Im a lazy fuck who wants to connect this directly to my Axe-Fx and call it a day. Is there a need to run this setup with a power conditioner? I've seen a lot of people run an FRFR setup with just an Axe-Fx and thats it. I need to try one of these bad boys out. Hopefully my local Gc has them in stock


----------



## BTFStan (Apr 15, 2012)

Metalus said:


> Those are the exact reasons Im considering the Alto's. Im a lazy fuck who wants to connect this directly to my Axe-Fx and call it a day. Is there a need to run this setup with a power conditioner? I've seen a lot of people run an FRFR setup with just an Axe-Fx and thats it. I need to try one of these bad boys out. Hopefully my local Gc has them in stock



i dont run a power conditioner with mine right now. When I start bringing them for shows I probably will just because I don't want to have to rely on a venue to supply me with good clean power. In the demo video I am just running them directly out of the unbalanced analog out with a normal patch cable into the alto input, sounds ace


----------



## TrashJuice (Apr 15, 2012)

I feel dumb for not understanding this, but for the first few times I played through the speaker I used the 1/4" unbalanced out on my HD500 because the Alto didn't appear to have an XLR in. I didn't know the 1/4" input is also an XLR input. Derp. Going to try it today to see if there's much of a difference in sound quality.


----------



## nojyeloot (Apr 16, 2012)

Metalus said:


> Those are the exact reasons Im considering the Alto's. Im a lazy fuck who wants to connect this directly to my Axe-Fx and call it a day. Is there a need to run this setup with a power conditioner? I've seen a lot of people run an FRFR setup with just an Axe-Fx and thats it. I need to try one of these bad boys out. Hopefully my local Gc has them in stock



I ALWAYS run a power conditioner regardless of the venue. It's worth protecting your AxeFX II at the very least, and worth every penny 



TrashJuice said:


> I feel dumb for not understanding this, but for the first few times I played through the speaker I used the 1/4" unbalanced out on my HD500 because the Alto didn't appear to have an XLR in. I didn't know the 1/4" input is also an XLR input. Derp. Going to try it today to see if there's much of a difference in sound quality.



Report back with your results!


----------



## nojyeloot (Apr 19, 2012)

GUYS, they're back up on HELLO MUSIC for $280

HELLO MUSIC: Best deals on guitars, keyboards, amps, basses & recording studios







Not to sound cliche, but "this deal won't last long"


----------



## cyb (Apr 19, 2012)

^^ thank you! I almost bought the 12" version off Amazon for 300. this is even better! +rep to you sir!


----------



## nojyeloot (Apr 19, 2012)

cyb said:


> ^^ thank you! I almost bought the 12" version off Amazon for 300. this is even better! +rep to you sir!


 
EXCELLENT! TY, sir.

Report back on how you like them.


----------



## TrashJuice (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey guys be advised Hello Music requires signature upon delivery. I missed the UPS guy two days in a row when my TS115a came! Drove me crazy!


----------



## nojyeloot (Apr 20, 2012)

^Good to know

Just purchased my second one. GC price matched hello music's price (printed out the ad). Not only that, but they also price matched my previous TS115A purchase from a week ago ($20 credit) when I already talked them down to $300. NOT ONLY THAT but they also price matched the additional $30-off-first-time-purchase promo at hello music for the second monitor. I almost stole these from GC with these discounts/promos 

Also, come to find out that the GC employee that helped me out was Johno (former Bassist) of Sky Eats Airplane


----------



## TrashJuice (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey dudes! Hellomusic.com has Alto's for sale again, this time the 112a, for $240. That is a pretty killer deal, if I could go back and do it again I would probably have waited for this just because the 112a is smaller and lighter. I'm happy with the 115a, it is just a bit bulkier.

HELLO MUSIC: Best deals on guitars, keyboards, amps, basses & recording studios

You could probably also take a screenshot of this and have Guitar Center price match it.


----------



## nojyeloot (Apr 26, 2012)

TrashJuice said:


> Hey dudes! Hellomusic.com has Alto's for sale again, this time the 112a, for $240. That is a pretty killer deal, if I could go back and do it again I would probably have waited for this just because the 112a is smaller and lighter. I'm happy with the 115a, it is just a bit bulkier.
> 
> HELLO MUSIC: Best deals on guitars, keyboards, amps, basses & recording studios
> 
> You could probably also take a screenshot of this and have Guitar Center price match it.



THIS, and DEFINITELY take a screen shot. TRUST me hahaha


----------



## MiPwnYew (Apr 26, 2012)

Just a heads up. I just pulled the trigger on the TS112a from Hellomusic.com for $240 and because it was my first purchase from them I was able to use the coupon code HM20NEW, so I got an additional $20 off my order!!!


Total was $229 shipped, can't beat that Everybody jump on the deal while you can!


----------



## cyb (Apr 26, 2012)

got my ts115a today. Initial impressions are very very good. This thing sounds GREAT! I ran a kemper into it using a 5150 profile and it just sounded brutal. It was a little boomy but I guess that is expected with a 15" speaker. I've never heard a QSC or Mackie speaker but even if they do sound better, I can't imagine them sounding $500 better. thanks guys I would never have found out about this speaker if it wasnt for this thread!


----------



## MiPwnYew (Apr 26, 2012)

Looks like the TS112a is already gone in only a few hours. Anyone else snag one besides me? 

They have the 10" versions up now for $200 if anyone is interested


----------



## DMONSTER (Apr 27, 2012)

I have the sudden urge to go and try FRFR now haha, never tried it before but I have been curious about it and these seem like a great excuse


----------



## Gilbertsgotbrootz (Apr 27, 2012)

I was the 6th person who bought one I know they had 10 , I had to pay tax though ...... I don't even live in cali I am just staying with my bro for a while .I was like wow finally a cheap frfr for axe fx I am in and bought it and a axe fx standard , All my other amps and stuff are for sale now haha.


----------



## nojyeloot (Apr 27, 2012)

cyb said:


> got my ts115a today. Initial impressions are very very good. This thing sounds GREAT! I ran a kemper into it using a 5150 profile and it just sounded brutal. It was a little boomy but I guess that is expected with a 15" speaker. I've never heard a QSC or Mackie speaker but even if they do sound better, I can't imagine them sounding $500 better. thanks guys I would never have found out about this speaker if it wasnt for this thread!



I'm genuinely stoked for you man, and as an owner or two TS115As, join you in that sentiment about $500 difference. 



DMONSTER said:


> I have the sudden urge to go and try FRFR now haha, never tried it before but I have been curious about it and these seem like a great excuse



You speak the truth. It's astonishing how good and consistent these sound. In most venues you'll go out through their PA anyways, so there's no reason not to go with a lighter more compact. Not only that, but you have a "fuller" range. Try it!


----------



## Seanthesheep (Apr 28, 2012)

Ol, deff considering getting one of these when my axe II arrives. The only pain will be getting one cheaply in canada 

Whats sales tax for the state of NY again?


----------



## Koop (Apr 29, 2012)

Seanthesheep said:


> Ol, deff considering getting one of these when my axe II arrives. The only pain will be getting one cheaply in canada
> 
> Whats sales tax for the state of NY again?



I'm in Ontario too and I bought a TS112A off of musicians friend. It costed close to $400 after duties and HST. It's a very nice speaker, I'm thinking of buying a second one eventually.


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 29, 2012)

nojyeloot said:


> I'm genuinely stoked for you man, and as an owner or two TS115As, join you in that sentiment about $500 difference.
> 
> 
> 
> You speak the truth. It's astonishing how good and consistent these sound. In most venues you'll go out through their PA anyways, so there's no reason not to go with a lighter more compact. Not only that, but you have a "fuller" range. Try it!



Hey man, you're using the Axe-II with yours right? I've been thinking of going FRFR so I can use the power amp AND cabinet sims on the Axe-II as through the VHT + 2x12 cabs, the cab sims turned on sound meh and I'd really like to take advantage of them.  

The price isn't terrible on these, I'd be tempted to try one out, might call up GC and see if what they can do on the price.  Does anyone have proof that they paid less than $350 for their Alto TS115A speaker? I know they'll typically price match as long as you have proof but I'm not seeing much in the way of sales on these currently.


----------



## nojyeloot (Apr 30, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Hey man, you're using the Axe-II with yours right? I've been thinking of going FRFR so I can use the power amp AND cabinet sims on the Axe-II as through the VHT + 2x12 cabs, the cab sims turned on sound meh and I'd really like to take advantage of them.



For that price, if one can afford them, there's not much reason to NOT try them. If you don't like them (given you get them with the discounts mentioned below) you should be able to flip them easily. However, I think you may be impressed. (check my PM)



HighGain510 said:


> The price isn't terrible on these, I'd be tempted to try one out, might call up GC and see if what they can do on the price.  Does anyone have proof that they paid less than $350 for their Alto TS115A speaker? I know they'll typically price match as long as you have proof but I'm not seeing much in the way of sales on these currently.



I have proof. 

Hellomusic has/had them for $280 ea. The ad expired when I bought my first one, so I talked them down to $300+tax.

Weeks later, the ad was back up. This time I had screen shots of the ad AND the one time $30/first purchase coupon. Bought my second one for $*250*+tax. Not only that, but I got a $20 credit b/c they priced matched my FIRST one that I bought weeks ago. 

So, I got my first TS115a for $*280*+tax and my second TS115a for $*250*+tax. Shortly after this I concurred the universe.

PS - I have the receipts somewhere if you need physical proof 

PPS - PM me your email and I'll send you a _special lil sumthin'_


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 30, 2012)

nojyeloot said:


> For that price, if one can afford them, there's not much reason to NOT try them. If you don't like them (given you get them with the discounts mentioned below) you should be able to flip them easily. However, I think you may be impressed. (check my PM)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome thanks for all the info! I think I'm going to buy one this week!  I sent you a 2nd PM because after I sent the first one I saw your post in the thread and the two added PS's to your post above, I sent over my email addy.  If you could provide the $250 receipt for me that would be awesome because if I have proof, the local GC is pretty good about not giving me a hard time on price matches, but I have to have PRINTED proof or else they tell me no.


----------



## nojyeloot (Apr 30, 2012)

^Gotcha. I can't find my receipt (I think it's at home, hopefully), but I've sent you other means of "proof" via email. 

I can give you names of my GC's employees if your guys give you grief.


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 30, 2012)

nojyeloot said:


> ^Gotcha. I can't find my receipt (I think it's at home, hopefully), but I've sent you other means of "proof" via email.
> 
> I can give you names of my GC's employees if your guys give you grief.



Kickass, thanks so much Jon!  I'll be buying one tonight after I take care of my pooch and the lady comes home!


----------



## MiPwnYew (May 2, 2012)

Just thought I should say that I got my TS112a today and it absolutely rules. Can't find anything to complain about, it sounds great


----------



## Levanther (May 3, 2012)

I have a quick question.
What if you were playing a venue without a pa system.
Would micing these work? 
Just curious.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (May 3, 2012)

I'm not entirely sure what you would be running it into if it had no P.A. system?


----------



## Levanther (May 3, 2012)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I'm not entirely sure what you would be running it into if it had no P.A. system?



Sorry I'm on my phone and a little tired meant to type poor.


----------



## novocaine (May 3, 2012)

I see most of you guys are getting the 112a or the 115a models...what do you think of the 110a model? 

I prefer a compact FRFR solution for the bedroom and do not need that much power/volume but the extra maybe be good for some small-audience gigs from time to time. Is the 110a sufficient for my needs, you reckon? It already mighty loud ain't it?


----------



## cyb (May 3, 2012)

novocaine said:


> I see most of you guys are getting the 112a or the 115a models...what do you think of the 110a model?
> 
> I prefer a compact FRFR solution for the bedroom and do not need that much power/volume but the extra maybe be good for some small-audience gigs from time to time. Is the 110a sufficient for my needs, you reckon? It already mighty loud ain't it?



I imagine the 110a would be plenty loud for your needs, but if it were me I would spend a little extra and get the 112 since you said you might be gigging occasionally. just my .2c


----------



## ara_ (May 3, 2012)

Levanther said:


> Sorry I'm on my phone and a little tired meant to type poor.



The quality of the PA doesn't really matter, the signal that's sent to the TS115A is already a "complete" guitar signal, because it has both poweramp and cab active (= activated in the Kemper/Axe-FX).
That means that you can send the same signal to the PA with a different cable directly from the unit, I think both Axe-FX and Kemper have two separate outputs (never owned one of them, just GASing).
I hope I didn't make it too complicated...


----------



## Bevo (May 3, 2012)

I am looking to get the Kemper and an Alto cab, question.
How does a bass guitar sound with it specificly a 5 tuned to B standard?

I am not gigging just playing at home and with the guys.

Thanks


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 3, 2012)

Bevo said:


> I am looking to get the Kemper and an Alto cab, question.
> How does a bass guitar sound with it specificly a 5 tuned to B standard?
> 
> I am not gigging just playing at home and with the guys.
> ...



I came in this thread to ask this same exact thing. So, yeah, I'd like to know, too. Was thinking about probably buying a POD X3 Live or Pro and run it as a bass rig and backup guitar rig.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 3, 2012)

Grrr still hoping to get one of these, none of the local GC's near me have them in stock.


----------



## Levanther (May 3, 2012)

ara_ said:


> The quality of the PA doesn't really matter, the signal that's sent to the TS115A is already a "complete" guitar signal, because it has both poweramp and cab active (= activated in the Kemper/Axe-FX).
> That means that you can send the same signal to the PA with a different cable directly from the unit, I think both Axe-FX and Kemper have two separate outputs (never owned one of them, just GASing).
> I hope I didn't make it too complicated...



I understand that for stage monitoring and all, but when going DI through a crap pa the axe 2 can sound thin or poor. That's why I was asking if we could Mic these?
I guess I didnt explain my question right.  sorry man.


----------



## nojyeloot (May 3, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Grrr still hoping to get one of these, none of the local GC's near me have them in stock.


----------



## BTFStan (May 3, 2012)

surprised at all the interest these are attracting. As far as running bass through them, it sounds huge. It is a FRFR setup, exactly what you dial in to your pod or axe fx or whatever whether it is a guitar tone or not is going to sound exactly how it is with excellent representation. And chances are if you're at a place that would be micing up guitar rigs or something you'd be better off running directly into their P.A. AND your altos for ultimate frfr pwnage


----------



## Bevo (May 3, 2012)

Great news!
I guess the ultimate test is to bring one home and try it out, I think I will track one down to rent..

Looks like no dealers in Canada according to the dealer search...crap!


----------



## HighGain510 (May 3, 2012)

nojyeloot said:


>



That's exactly what my face looked like when they told me!


----------



## Tyler (May 3, 2012)

Im debating between 112s and 115s since Ive heard that the response of a 115 is too much hiss to it


----------



## TrashJuice (May 3, 2012)

nellings6 said:


> Im debating between 112s and 115s since Ive heard that the response of a 115 is too much hiss to it



You could do what I did and buy both. Try them at home and return the one you like less. GC never asks questions really.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 3, 2012)

TrashJuice said:


> You could do what I did and buy both. Try them at home and return the one you like less. GC never asks questions really.



Did you end up preferring the 12" or the 15"?


----------



## ara_ (May 4, 2012)

Levanther said:


> I understand that for stage monitoring and all, but when going DI through a crap pa the axe 2 can sound thin or poor. That's why I was asking if we could Mic these?
> I guess I didnt explain my question right.  sorry man.



You could, but it would be easier to just use two outputs: one to the TS115A, one to the PA. Same thing without any sound coloring by the mic.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 4, 2012)

BTFStan said:


> sAs far as running bass through them, it sounds huge.



Looks like I found my bass rig.


----------



## BTFStan (May 4, 2012)

I took another video of these going through a more diverse set of patches for you all, will edit this post with it in the next 24 hours.


EDIT: Here it is


----------



## Levanther (May 4, 2012)

ara_ said:


> You could, but it would be easier to just use two outputs: one to the TS115A, one to the PA. Same thing without any sound coloring by the mic.



Welp now I get to sell this triple rec and oversized cab for something smaller and lighter Haha. Thanks man!


----------



## brector (May 4, 2012)

nellings6 said:


> Im debating between 112s and 115s since Ive heard that the response of a 115 is too much hiss to it



I haven't had any hiss out of my 115, it sounds just fine

-Brian


----------



## Tyler (May 4, 2012)

brector said:


> I haven't had any hiss out of my 115, it sounds just fine
> 
> -Brian




Interesting, I'll look into it but I feel like running stereo would be better with the 12s


----------



## cyb (May 4, 2012)

no hiss out of my 115a either.


----------



## Tyler (May 4, 2012)

Im guessing that on the axe you could just run output to SUM L + R? If that works and could still sound good on my stereo patches I might as well just go with this and save some cash


----------



## ara_ (May 5, 2012)

Levanther said:


> Welp now I get to sell this triple rec and oversized cab for something smaller and lighter Haha. Thanks man!



I'm considering selling my Powerball II + Orange 412 for a Kemper + FRFR (for example the Alto TS115A) for the exact same reason. Let me know when/if you made the switch, and how happy you are with the new sound!


----------



## TrashJuice (May 5, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Did you end up preferring the 12" or the 15"?



I preferred the 12" a bit more because it is smaller and I thought the sound was a tad more crisp. But every time I thought I nailed down what I liked more I'd go back to the 15" and it would still sound awesome. 

I got the 15" via Hello Music and the 12" at Guitar Center. It would've cost a lot to send the 15" back so I just took the 12 back to GC. All things being equal I slightly prefer the 12" because of the smaller size and because I _think _it _might _sound just a bit tighter with the same headroom.


----------



## nojyeloot (May 7, 2012)

Used these (2 @ TS115A) at my gig last night for the first time (opened for God Forbid & Overkill!).

They were great on stage. I guess there aren't many FRFR guys here in Dallas, b/c everyone was surprised that all I lugged up on stage were two light monitors and a 4u rack haha (and GCP of course). Cranked them up for sound check and they slayed. Plenty of noise. So much so, that I had to significantly turn them down. We had a crappy monitor mix, so I couldn't adjust during the quick set, but still, they sounded much better than my old setup (DCM1015 > Legacy 4x12). So easy to lug around and load in/out. People were exclaiming over how light they were. 

The only "beef" I have with these are when I rehearse at the practice pad. I think that I need to put them on stands b/c I tend to get blasted out by our other guitarist. We've only rehearsed once since I'd bought them, so I'm sure I just need to play around with position/height. 

All in all, GREAT product and WELL worth the purchase ESPECIALLY if you can get a price match at Guitar Center from HelloMusic.com. 



EDIT: Looks like they liked us!


----------



## Levanther (May 7, 2012)

ara_ said:


> I'm considering selling my Powerball II + Orange 412 for a Kemper + FRFR (for example the Alto TS115A) for the exact same reason. Let me know when/if you made the switch, and how happy you are with the new sound!



I definitely will once I get the half stack sold, debating on going to gc to just trade it in for two of the ts115a's.


----------



## lzrwlf (May 9, 2012)

nojyeloot said:


> ^Gotcha. I can't find my receipt (I think it's at home, hopefully), but I've sent you other means of "proof" via email.
> 
> I can give you names of my GC's employees if your guys give you grief.



Hey man, saw you got your alto for 250/280 at GC. Way cool. I've got 3 and I've had to pay 350+tax for each one. Would it be possible for me to obtain the "proof" you mentioned so I could try to price match at my local GC. Thanks!


----------



## lzrwlf (May 9, 2012)

A


----------



## noUser01 (May 22, 2012)

EDIT: nvm delete


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Jun 6, 2012)

Is the power rating the same for the 12" and 15"? The website says they are both 400/800 but I was sure when I saw them at GC the 12" was less.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 6, 2012)

OfArtAndArsenal said:


> Is the power rating the same for the 12" and 15"? The website says they are both 400/800 but I was sure when I saw them at GC the 12" was less.



The website says they're both 800. Guitarcenter and it's affiliates are usually wrong with descriptions.


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Jun 6, 2012)

I mean thought I saw different on the label of the actual speaker. I must have read it wrong. I think I'm leaning toward the 112a, since everyone is saying the 15" is boomy.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 6, 2012)

OfArtAndArsenal said:


> I mean thought I saw different on the label of the actual speaker. I must have read it wrong. I think I'm leaning toward the 112a, since everyone is saying the 15" is boomy.



the 115a actually isnt booming at all, and Ive got it cranked pretty loud. Possibly picking up a second one here soon


----------



## Trespass (Jun 6, 2012)

Is anyone willing to PM me their receipt on a 112a from the Hellomusic buy?
Or a screencap of the deal?

Thinking of going down to the Buffalo GC to grab me two of them, especially if I can get them at $240.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm also thinking about picking up one, along with a POD HD, once I get the cash. About to hop on the bandwagon.


----------



## nojyeloot (Jun 6, 2012)

nellings6 said:


> the 115a actually isnt booming at all, and Ive got it cranked pretty loud. Possibly picking up a second one here soon



THIS.


----------



## L1ght (Jun 7, 2012)

How do one of these hold up with drums and stuff? Have you tried using just one in the mix?


----------



## MiPwnYew (Jun 7, 2012)

Trespass said:


> Is anyone willing to PM me their receipt on a 112a from the Hellomusic buy?
> Or a screencap of the deal?
> 
> Thinking of going down to the Buffalo GC to grab me two of them, especially if I can get them at $240.



PM me your email and I'll email my receipt for my Alto TS112a. My total was $229 shipped (Hello music had an additional coupon on the time)


----------



## nojyeloot (Jun 7, 2012)

L1ghtChaos said:


> How do one of these hold up with drums and stuff? Have you tried using just one in the mix?



What I said in an earlier post about the 15":



> The only "beef" I have with these are when I rehearse at the practice pad. I think that I need to put them on stands b/c I tend to get blasted out by our other guitarist. We've only rehearsed once since I'd bought them, so I'm sure I just need to play around with position/height.



Same statement goes for the drummer. I'm sure it's just a position thing though.

Live, I had ZERO problem getting stage volume.


----------



## JayMarrero (Jun 9, 2012)

Excuse me for incredibly noob question but, I am planning on getting one of these because they sound amazing. I'm gonna use it with a POD HD Pro. I know where to plug the XLR cables on the POD but,where do I connect on the Altos? On the 'inputs' or 'mix out'?

Again,sorry for the noob question.


----------



## Runander (Jun 10, 2012)

Great thread man! Now I feel more confortable with selling my rig and going Axe-Fx and FRFR


----------



## ara_ (Jun 10, 2012)

JayMarrero said:


> Excuse me for incredibly noob question but, I am planning on getting one of these because they sound amazing. I'm gonna use it with a POD HD Pro. I know where to plug the XLR cables on the POD but,where do I connect on the Altos? On the 'inputs' or 'mix out'?
> 
> Again,sorry for the noob question.



I don't have it, but "input" sounds like a safe bet. Just try it, but keep all volume knobs low at the beginning lol


----------



## Seanthesheep (Jun 10, 2012)

Mix out is just an output so you prolly want to plug the output of your pod into the input of the alto


----------



## JayMarrero (Jun 10, 2012)

Awesome!! Thanks a million!


----------



## Hallic (Jun 15, 2012)

not sure if its the mic of the cam, or the eq'd signal of the axe fx,
but i find it really lacking those low bass frequenties. 
At least, that what i can hear from the youtube vid...


----------



## nojyeloot (Jun 15, 2012)

^ 
Respectfully, you are quite mistaken. Go sit in front of 1 or 2, that'll change your mind.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hallic said:


> At least, that what i can hear *from the youtube vid...*



Well there's your problem...  Because as we all know, a YouTube video is the best way to get the true full spectrum sound from ANYTHING...  As Jon said, check one out in person. My TS115A doesn't get more than 1/8th of the volume because the thing shakes the walls of my basement!  Also I run mine using my Axe II into it for bass duties and it works just fine with an actual BASS guitar.


----------



## cyb (Jun 15, 2012)

trust me this thing is not lacking in bass freq.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jun 15, 2012)

Anyone run a Tech 21 VT Bass or BDDI for bass into one of these yet?


----------



## jsl2h90 (Jul 26, 2012)

Yep. The TS115A is the real deal. I sold my ENGL Standard 4x12 Cab and traded for one at my local GC today. I left disappointed due to having to fork over $60 after trading in a $1000 cab and only getting $300 back... (I hate doing business with those guys, but I wanted to get rid of the cab asap due to it being an inconvenience). I took my Axe Fx 2 down to GC a few weeks prior so I had played the TS115A before and liked it but I was still a bit sketchy at this point. Well, I got it home and this thing rules. Tight, defined bass and for some reason the axe fx seems to have quite a bit more character than it did when I had it running through the fx loop of my ENGL SE. I'm very impressed with how much you get for the price, and I totally agree with the OP, there is definitely not a $500 difference between these and the QSC K12's or Mackie equivalent. I highly recommend 'em, especially for those on a budget. And as an added bonus, they're maybe 1/3 of the weight of a 4x12 and I can actually fit one of them in my car!


----------



## Alex6534 (Jul 31, 2012)

Holy shit, here I was about to spend £700 on a qsc k12... The axe fx dream might become a reality sooner than I thought


----------



## TaylorMacPhail (Aug 1, 2012)

I got a sick deal on a used one from Music123 on ebay and I'm running my POD HD Pro through it and all I have to say...don't be fooled by the low price tag, this thing is a beast, it has my approval!

The thought that I can buy another one, run my rig in stereo, and still be paying less than if I were to buy ONE higher priced brand such as Mackie or QSC makes me


----------



## Charlez (Aug 30, 2012)

So...for you guys that have been gigging with these already, how have they been working out for you? How do they hold up, are they reliable? 

I'm also thinking about going POD HD > FRFR but not sure yet.


----------



## flint757 (Aug 30, 2012)

My question is, will this be a stepping stone or is this the end of the road quality wise?


----------



## Charlez (Sep 20, 2012)

Can anybody do a vid playing with a drummer or something? Moar vids plz


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Sep 20, 2012)

I can assure you that these are loud enough to play over a drummer. Mine far overpowered my drummer in my bedroom and he plays LOUD. I don't know if it's from running it so hot or that it's a lemon but occasionally after running it loud for awhile it starts to sound weird. Gets a bit quieter and loses the high end frequency. Turn it down for 15 seconds and it goes back to normal.


----------



## Charlez (Sep 20, 2012)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I can assure you that these are loud enough to play over a drummer. Mine far overpowered my drummer in my bedroom and he plays LOUD. I don't know if it's from running it so hot or that it's a lemon but occasionally after running it loud for awhile it starts to sound weird. Gets a bit quieter and loses the high end frequency. Turn it down for 15 seconds and it goes back to normal.



Thanks, are you using 1 or 2 of them? 12" or 15" ?


----------



## _detox (Sep 20, 2012)

I have made the switch to FRFR and I couldn't be happier. 

Sold my Mesa 4x12 and am in the process of selling my 6505+ to fund the POD HD Pro, but for now I'm using my x3 Pro. I actually A/B'd the TS112A and the TS115A back and forth and went with the 12". Something about it just seemed more concentrated and defined in the midrange frequencies. 

The other guitarist in my band is running a TS112A and Pod XT Pro as well. We've got them on speaker stands and actually we both run another output from our Pods to each other's Alto for a wider stereo spread. Keep my Pod volume a little over halfway, same goes for the Alto. Couldn't be happier with the sound!

Live, I plan on using the TS112A propped as a monitor to the side of the stage, mainly just for monitoring reinforcement. My band is playing an all direct in show in October (Pod XT and x3 for guitars, and Pod x3 bean for bass), so it should be interesting to see how that goes!

Added bonus: I realized yesterday that I could run the mix out from my Alto to our small Behringer mixer for my drummer. He uses those Vic Firth iso headphones, so in a way it's like a quick in-ear mix for him.


----------



## Bevo (Sep 21, 2012)

PA speakers really make life easy and for the price of the Alto you can't go wrong, most of us have lost that amount on depreciating gear.

Give it a shot, buy used and get all your money back if you don't like it...but you will.


----------



## WhiteWalls (Sep 21, 2012)

I just switched to FRFR too and I think I'm going to get one of these as soon as possible. Right now I have a Samson Auro D412 which is also very loud and I just played a show with it with no issues being heard over the drummer, but the 12" cone makes it a bit sloppier on the lows I think.


----------



## flow (Sep 21, 2012)

I have dumped a lot of money into my rig post axe, and now i'm considering selling it all to go FRFR


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm running one of them. Two would be pretty intense.  I kinda want to buy a second one now.


----------



## baptizedinblood (Sep 21, 2012)

Do these have angled sides so I can use them as self-monitoring wedges? Might pick up 2, one as my backline and the other as my wedge monitor.


----------



## WhiteWalls (Sep 21, 2012)

baptizedinblood said:


> Do these have angled sides so I can use them as self-monitoring wedges? Might pick up 2, one as my backline and the other as my wedge monitor.


I'm not sure how many angles you can choose, but surely they can be used as floor monitor


----------



## Charlez (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for replying guys. I'm 99% convinced to get an Alto now haha. I just ordered a new guitar, so I'll have to wait until next month to grab one of these. I'm pumped! lol


----------



## BTFStan (Oct 3, 2012)

baptizedinblood said:


> Do these have angled sides so I can use them as self-monitoring wedges? Might pick up 2, one as my backline and the other as my wedge monitor.



they can definitely be tilted at an angle for a traditional floor monitor effect, works damn well also.

As far as the 12" over 15" goes, it would HAVE to be personal preference, I own two TS115A's and have had no trouble, no hiss, no boom, out of either of them. Nothing but tight, defined, bass response with crushing mids and creamy highs. 
If you're getting hiss you may want to have yours checked for a defect, I say this only because I've had the most pleasant experience with mine and you all deserve it as well.

And to those looking at buying stands for these to give them some extra height I would say just get your other guitarist to use them too! For practice I run one of mine and our other guitarist runs one of his, same tones, all Axe-FX, sounds utterly ridiculous. No problem hearing one another and still not ever even getting close to maxing this thing out on volume.

stoked all you guys are digging these and went out and picked them up, maybe I should get with Alto and have them hook me up for spreading the word to the Axe FX croud


----------



## Bevo (Oct 3, 2012)

If you hear hiss, look for a ground lift switch on your pre-amp..that should do the trick.


----------



## SpaseMoonkey (Oct 3, 2012)

All of you have me wanting to take my Kemper up to Guitar Center and test out an Alto. I was seriously thinking of getting a QSC. But you have talked so highly of these I may go check these out also. If its really that good. It's a hell of a deal.


----------



## cyb (Oct 4, 2012)

SpaseMoonkey said:


> All of you have me wanting to take my Kemper up to Guitar Center and test out an Alto. I was seriously thinking of getting a QSC. But you have talked so highly of these I may go check these out also. If its really that good. It's a hell of a deal.



Kemper sounds GREAT through one of these. you wont be disappointed.


----------



## flint757 (Oct 4, 2012)

So how do they compare to things twice there price? I was considering getting Verve FBT 12ma's, but I can get 2 of these for the price of one so these are strong contenders. My only issue is i don't want to feel the need to upgrade later.


----------



## BTFStan (Oct 4, 2012)

flint757 said:


> So how do they compare to things twice there price? I was considering getting Verve FBT 12ma's, but I can get 2 of these for the price of one so these are strong contenders. My only issue is i don't want to feel the need to upgrade later.



havent tried the particular speaker you listed, but I compared them A/B to mackies, qsc, jbl, etc. all speakers that are about double the price, and although all the speakers I tried were very nice, the Altos were equally as nice for half the price. So there ya go, best I can say is try them if you're skeptical brotha!

edit: figured i'd make it clear that I went to guitar with the intention of picking up a mackie HD1221, or QSC-K12, cause I was reading about them and they sounded really rad. I had never heard of these speakers before that day, and I was swayed simply by sound and price, which to me are the most important factors.


----------



## flint757 (Oct 4, 2012)

I can get them for probably 500 (pair) off musicians friend with the right deal so I think I'll do that. If I don't like them I can return them anyways.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Oct 5, 2012)

Compared to things twice it's price the alto is amazing. You honestly might get 10-15% better sound with the double cost mackie.


----------



## Charlez (Oct 5, 2012)

Finally ordered an Alto TS112a today. I Hope it's good!


----------



## flint757 (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah cost to improvement ratio is in the Alto's favor it seems. Return policies for most stores that carry them are good enough to give it a shot.


----------



## BTFStan (Oct 6, 2012)

I think you'll be pleasantly surprised


----------



## _detox (Oct 11, 2012)

UPDATE: 

My guitarist and I finally got to use our Altos live. Fantastic! We went direct in, but had ours tilted monitor style off to the side of the stage. When we pointed them inward, we could both hear each other pretty well. The sound guy was VERY grateful we had supplied our own monitoring, as he was able to use the stage monitors for mostly vocals, with a touch of guitar. 

Video action (decent quality, sound is a mix of bleed from the Altos and the direct in sound of our POD x3 and xt's):

(I'm the bald one acting dumb)


----------



## kcyrowolf (Oct 13, 2012)

Has anyone got much experience with the Alto SMX112a? For me, it would be between that and the Alto TS112a.

It appeals to me due to the fact that it is more compact, and the wedge form factor (though I know you can still tilt the TS112a). For live use in the future, I would plan on going direct and using an Alto for my own monitoring, but until then it will also be used heavily for my practise as well.

I am currently waiting on a delivery of an Axe FX II, and soon after I will be going out to try both of these if possible, but it would be great to get an opinion on it beforehand as well.


----------



## Seanthesheep (Oct 16, 2012)

Anyone co pared the ts112 and ts115? Im thinking of getting one but am thinking of getting the 15" because down the road im planning on an 8 string guitar. 

Whats the general preference on these?


----------



## Charlez (Oct 20, 2012)

Finally got my Alto and my new pickups installed. I love this thing! haha


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 20, 2012)

Seanthesheep said:


> Anyone co pared the ts112 and ts115? Im thinking of getting one but am thinking of getting the 15" because down the road im planning on an 8 string guitar.
> 
> Whats the general preference on these?



Curious about this, too. Also, I take it the TS115 would be better for bass playing?


----------



## kcyrowolf (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm going to be testing the Alto TS112a, TS115a and SMX112a all next Saturday, so I will try and add some more useful info to this thread!


----------



## BTFStan (Oct 20, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Curious about this, too. Also, I take it the TS115 would be better for bass playing?



There's been quite a bit of talk about that already. Just read through the thread.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 20, 2012)

BTFStan said:


> There's been quite a bit of talk about that already. Just read through the thread.



Yeah, I saw that the TS115A can handle bass. I was wondering if the TS112A can. I'm pretty sure it can, but I'm making sure since I'm probably running a guitar and bass rig and I want to get the TS112A.


----------



## BTFStan (Oct 25, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, I saw that the TS115A can handle bass. I was wondering if the TS112A can. I'm pretty sure it can, but I'm making sure since I'm probably running a guitar and bass rig and I want to get the TS112A.



I cant speak for the ts112a, but from using the ts115a it can definitely handle bass guitar. Personally though, if I were going to run bass direct I would just buy a few decent pedals/DI box and run it direct into the house p.a, you could do this and also run an alto though, for your own monitoring.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 25, 2012)

Sounds good to me. 

Well, if I can't get any luck with the TS112A or TS115A, I can probably find a used powered subwoofer as a safety precaution.


----------



## Lothar (Oct 26, 2012)

My 2 cents about the the ALTO TS115A

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...kemper-profiling-amplifier-2.html#post3243847


----------



## Ishan (Oct 26, 2012)

Anyone had the chance to try the TS110A? I don't need neither the power or the ultra low end of bigger models  and it would be perfect on top of my desk and for going out jamming.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 26, 2012)

Ishan said:


> Anyone had the chance to try the TS110A? I don't need neither the power or the ultra low end of bigger models  and it would be perfect on top of my desk and for going out jamming.



I didn't try the 10" model but I did get to compare the 15" model to the 12" model and the difference in sound was significant. I'm not sure I'd like the 10" if it was a continuation in the same direction, definitely wasn't as tight-sounding as the 15" model so if you're playing a 7 through it or anything detuned, you might not be as happy with the smaller speaker.


----------



## Ishan (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm used to play my 8 string through 5" monitors so... It's too bad I just can't go in a store and try one, there's none over here.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 26, 2012)

Ishan said:


> I'm used to play my 8 string through 5" monitors so... It's too bad I just can't go in a store and try one, there's none over here.



Sure but you said "and for going out jamming." If you're planning on using it for more than playing at your desk, I'd advise against the 10". Chances are pretty good you're not playing through your 5" monitors at any volume that would cause the speakers to really be moving so it's less important at low volume than it would be if you're playing with other folks.


----------



## Seanthesheep (Oct 26, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> I didn't try the 10" model but I did get to compare the 15" model to the 12" model and the difference in sound was significant. I'm not sure I'd like the 10" if it was a continuation in the same direction, definitely wasn't as tight-sounding as the 15" model so if you're playing a 7 through it or anything detuned, you might not be as happy with the smaller speaker.



so the 15 was significantly more awesome than the 12?


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 26, 2012)

Seanthesheep said:


> so the 15 was significantly more awesome than the 12?



Yes indeed! Played through both cabinets using a 6'er and a 7 we brought with us and both guitars sounded better with the TS115A. I still have mine even though my Axe has been gone for a while, still debating or whether to sell it or just hang onto it in case I grab another one.


----------



## john2910 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hello

Today i got my alto 112A to replace my tech 21 powerengine 60..

Wow its sounds alot better.. less boxy than the the tech21..

But i only needed to increase the treble and the precense on the kemper output to get the same clear sound as my monitor speakers and my studio headphone..

But after that it sounds great....with great punch and tight bass

And realy loud.......

Are there more people that needed to increase the treble and precense?

But this thing is a keeper maybe i get in the future a another one for stereo...


----------



## Seanthesheep (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok deff buying a ts115a in the next two months, whenever I have time to drive down to buffalo


----------



## john2910 (Oct 27, 2012)

By the way and it looks great to...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## FireInside (Oct 27, 2012)

Any thoughts on how one of these would sound with a Pod X3?


----------



## john2910 (Oct 28, 2012)

FireInside said:


> Any thoughts on how one of these would sound with a Pod X3?


 
They will sound great.....


----------



## john2910 (Oct 28, 2012)

john2910 said:


> Hello
> 
> Today i got my alto 112A to replace my tech 21 powerengine 60..
> 
> ...


 
Hello do more people here need to correct the output on the kemper with more treble and the precense ?


----------



## Ishan (Oct 29, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Sure but you said "and for going out jamming." If you're planning on using it for more than playing at your desk, I'd advise against the 10". Chances are pretty good you're not playing through your 5" monitors at any volume that would cause the speakers to really be moving so it's less important at low volume than it would be if you're playing with other folks.



True, but I don't see myself with 2 of those TS115A on top of my desk  that be would both awesome and ridiculously overkill 
I might get just one TS112A and use it as a wedge at home and out, that'll be enough I guess


----------



## FireInside (Oct 31, 2012)

FireInside said:


> Any thoughts on how one of these would sound with a Pod X3?


 
Anyone else have thoughts on using one with an X3 or HD?


----------



## cyb (Nov 1, 2012)

I used both a kemper and computer amp sims through the ts115a and they sounded killer. I don't see any reason why a pod wouldn't sound great as well.



FireInside said:


> Anyone else have thoughts on using one with an X3 or HD?


----------



## themike (Nov 1, 2012)

I guess now the question is the 12'' or 15'' for me


----------



## SpaseMoonkey (Nov 1, 2012)

cyb said:


> I used both a kemper and computer amp sims through the ts115a and they sounded killer. I don't see any reason why a pod wouldn't sound great as well.



Just got home with the TS115A that's a heck of an upgrade from headphones. Really happy with the purchase considering I got it for $350 out the door.


----------



## FireInside (Nov 1, 2012)

They are $319 with free shipping on Amazon right now.


----------



## Alex6534 (Nov 1, 2012)

Should be picking up one of these 15A bad boys to go with my new pod hd500 for our first gig tomorrow


----------



## madloff (Nov 2, 2012)

Could someone email me the receipt for their TS115a so I can get GC to price match it for me? Just PM me


----------



## FireInside (Nov 2, 2012)

You don't need a receipt for price match. Call them or go to the store and they can pull it up online. Keep in mind they still factor in sales tax and shipping costs.


----------



## john2910 (Nov 2, 2012)

I ordered my second alto 112a today to go stereo

This monitor rules


----------



## madloff (Nov 2, 2012)

FireInside said:


> You don't need a receipt for price match. Call them or go to the store and they can pull it up online. Keep in mind they still factor in sales tax and shipping costs.



I figure I'm going to go in in like a month when they have some good Christmas deals going on and try and get one cheap. They'll apply a coupon to a price match right?


----------



## Alex6534 (Nov 3, 2012)

So do these only take xlr's? Or do they take 1/4 jacks? I got mines yesterday but didn't have time to mess around since I had a gig in one hour time  Have to say though, they are very light and portable enough. Got one just now but reckon one for home use will be in order....


----------



## john2910 (Nov 3, 2012)

Alex6534 said:


> So do these only take xlr's? Or do they take 1/4 jacks? I got mines yesterday but didn't have time to mess around since I had a gig in one hour time  Have to say though, they are very light and portable enough. Got one just now but reckon one for home use will be in order....


 
Hello these takes 1/4 jacks as well


----------



## Alex6534 (Nov 3, 2012)

Awesome! Is the input somewhere else? I had a quick look last night and couldn't see one where the 1/4 jacks would fit


----------



## SpaseMoonkey (Nov 3, 2012)

Alex6534 said:


> Awesome! Is the input somewhere else? I had a quick look last night and couldn't see one where the 1/4 jacks would fit



The XLR and the 1/4th jack both go into the same slot. Just when you put it in watch where the volume is set. 
It goes from something like 6:30 o'clock fully off till 12:00 which is fully on for the 1/4th jack. Then 12:00 to 5:30 is the XLR.


----------



## john2910 (Nov 3, 2012)

Alex6534 said:


> Awesome! Is the input somewhere else? I had a quick look last night and couldn't see one where the 1/4 jacks would fit


 
Inside de xlr


----------



## Alex6534 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks guys, just when we tried it they didn't seem to fit, so had to use the xlr's.


----------



## BTFStan (Nov 3, 2012)

Alex6534 said:


> Thanks guys, just when we tried it they didn't seem to fit, so had to use the xlr's.



they are XLR and 1/4 dual input jacks. Just stick the 1/4 right in the big hole in the center of the input.


----------



## ALAN_C (Nov 4, 2012)

Is this also good for podhd500 ?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 4, 2012)

ALAN_C said:


> Is this also good for podhd500 ?



If it's good for one modeler, I'm sure it's good with them all.


----------



## Charlez (Nov 4, 2012)

ALAN_C said:


> Is this also good for podhd500 ?





I just came back from my band's first rehearsal and the TS112a sounded just as loud as the other guitarist's Valveking with 2x12 cab. He will be selling his gear now to get a POD HD500 and TS112a as well.


----------



## Alex6534 (Nov 15, 2012)

Anyone know of a backpack/carry case with straps for one of these? Need to take it across town sometimes and I have carrying it by one handle when I've got my guitar on my back and pod in my other hand.


----------



## themike (Nov 16, 2012)

Alex6534 said:


> Anyone know of a backpack/carry case with straps for one of these? Need to take it across town sometimes and I have carrying it by one handle when I've got my guitar on my back and pod in my other hand.


 
Dont hurt yourself


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Dec 25, 2012)

Just bought an ALTO TS115a for $259 on ebay. Here's the link.

I play on using it as monitor for guitar and bass. But I already know I'm going to fucking love this thing for bass. Just need this a tuner and my VT bass and I have an entire rig.


----------



## Insinfier (Dec 25, 2012)

I need one of these for my Pod HD Pro. I play guitar and bass. Can it handle bass guitar? Won't blow the speaker? This might be the speaker I need.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Dec 25, 2012)

Insinfier said:


> I need one of these for my Pod HD Pro. I play guitar and bass. Can it handle bass guitar? Won't blow the speaker? This might be the speaker I need.


Yea it'll work, it's full range so it can handle the lows. We have reports of people here using them for bass and also tons of DJ's use these.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Dec 26, 2012)

DavidLopezJr said:


> Yea it'll work, it's full range so it can handle the lows. We have reports of people here using them for bass and also tons of DJ's use these.



+1

Yes, I have the Pro as well and it can most definitely handle the bass.


----------



## Insinfier (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks for helping me on my next purchase.


----------



## ozzman619 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey guys, question for you alto users, how loud are these things? Would they (a pair for ts115's) be comparable to my 2 fullstacks that i am currently running?


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Dec 26, 2012)

ozzman619 said:


> Hey guys, question for you alto users, how loud are these things? Would they (a pair for ts115's) be comparable to my 2 fullstacks that i am currently running?


Hmm, I would say so. We have had some guys gigging them and having great results. I'll look up those post and quote them now.


----------



## boltzthrower (Dec 26, 2012)

ozzman619 said:


> Hey guys, question for you alto users, how loud are these things? Would they (a pair for ts115's) be comparable to my 2 fullstacks that i am currently running?



I have two TS112's and they keep up with a drummer just fine.

One thing I've noticed though, is that although they are incredibly non-directional for single 12' enclosures, my two TS112's are certainly more directional than having a couple of 4x12 guitar cabs - but that's two speakers versus eight, so go figure.


----------



## noUser01 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey guys! I really want an Alto for my AxeFX II, but wanted to ask: What's the biggest difference between the 10'', 12'' and 15''? Is there any specific reason why I should buy one over the other?

Also, thanks to DavidLopezJr for directing me here.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 26, 2012)

DavidLopezJr said:


> Yea it'll work, it's full range so it can handle the lows. We have reports of people here using them for bass and also tons of DJ's use these.



I'm sold.


----------



## Chuck (Dec 26, 2012)

ConnorGilks said:


> Hey guys! I really want an Alto for my AxeFX II, but wanted to ask: What's the biggest difference between the 10'', 12'' and 15''? Is there any specific reason why I should buy one over the other?
> 
> Also, thanks to DavidLopezJr for directing me here.



I also am wondering the same thing


----------



## wakjob (Dec 26, 2012)

ConnorGilks said:


> Hey guys! I really want an Alto for my AxeFX II, but wanted to ask: What's the biggest difference between the 10'', 12'' and 15''? Is there any specific reason why I should buy one over the other?
> 
> Also, thanks to DavidLopezJr for directing me here.



Just spitballing here because I don't own one... yet 

But I imagine the difference is in the low end response. 10" being the least and 15" having the most.


----------



## Insinfier (Dec 26, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> I didn't try the 10" model but I did get to compare the 15" model to the 12" model and the difference in sound was significant. I'm not sure I'd like the 10" if it was a continuation in the same direction, definitely wasn't as tight-sounding as the 15" model so if you're playing a 7 through it or anything detuned, you might not be as happy with the smaller speaker.


Earlier post from this thread, so it doesn't get missed. Just get the 15".


----------



## Seanthesheep (Dec 26, 2012)

wondering if I should get two TS112a's or a TS115a now and down the line another........


might keep an eye out for a good price for a pair of TS115a's though on ebay or something


----------



## Insinfier (Dec 26, 2012)

Get a TS115A!


----------



## noUser01 (Dec 27, 2012)

I figured it was just bass response, but I'm not sure if it is worth dragging a bigger, heavier speaker around...


----------



## Insinfier (Dec 27, 2012)

Are you really okay with your low end sounding like a sweaty fart?


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Dec 27, 2012)

ozzman619 said:


> Hey guys, question for you alto users, how loud are these things? Would they (a pair for ts115's) be comparable to my 2 fullstacks that i am currently running?


I've had the same thought behind this as well. Two TS112a should hold up to what a full stack should be able to push out. I personally was not interested in buying two and going stereo. So the TS115a was a wiser decision for me. Also for guys considering using this for bass or keys at all should just consider the TS115a.

But there has been some reports on guys comparing the TS115a and TS112a here but nothing seems like DRASTIC major changes. The low end is tight on both but I would imagine that the TS115a pushed louder will hold itself better.


----------



## Insinfier (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm completely clueless with this, so I need to ask.

The XLR outputs on the back of my Pod HD Pro have a Line/Mic switch. What is that supposed to be set to? On the back of the Alto TS115A is a volume knob with a line/mic setting. What combination of settings do I use?

Also, why are there two XLR inputs on the Alto TS115A?


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey guys, just got my Alto TS115a today! I Got it refurbished, which drove the price down a hundred bucks, but it seems that the Alto Tech who worked on it forgot to include a power cable. Could I use a power cable that I have for my Crate powerblock with it and be safe? I'm really impatient about this ha


----------



## WhiteWalls (Jan 3, 2013)

DavidLopezJr said:


> Hey guys, just got my Alto TS115a today! I Got it refurbished, which drove the price down a hundred bucks, but it seems that the Alto Tech who worked on it forgot to include a power cable. Could I use a power cable that I have for my Crate powerblock with it and be safe? I'm really impatient about this ha


the Alto is an active monitor, you don't need any power cable... you just plug whatever line-level output you have (a pod or axe-fx for example) into it, with any instrument cable and you're good

By the way I'm using a TS112a right now and the low end is very clear even at loud volumes, maybe the 15 inch speaker can make it even clearer but it can also conflict with the bass more, I would think there's not a massive difference between the two.


----------



## Chuck (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah I'm trying to decide between the 12" and the 15", the 15 seems better, seeing as I play ERG's and soon enough bass... But I've heard that the 15 is also a bit boomy for guitar and that the 12 is tighter


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jan 4, 2013)

WhiteWalls said:


> the Alto is an active monitor, you don't need any power cable... you just plug whatever line-level output you have (a pod or axe-fx for example) into it, with any instrument cable and you're good


I'm not trying to drive the TS115a with my amp. I'm saying that Alto forgot to provide me with a cable so I can plug my Alto TS115a into an outlet and if I'll be able to use the cable I already have for my amp with it safety.

Thanks for trying to help though.


----------



## WhiteWalls (Jan 4, 2013)

DavidLopezJr said:


> I'm not trying to drive the TS115a with my amp. I'm saying that Alto forgot to provide me with a cable so I can plug my Alto TS115a into an outlet and if I'll be able to use the cable I already have for my amp with it safety.
> 
> Thanks for trying to help though.


Oops sorry man, "power cable" means more than one thing and I just wanted to be sure you did not blow up anything 
Anyway yes, any power cord works (I used my printer's power cord to fuel my 5150 for over a year )


----------



## TrashJuice (Jan 4, 2013)

Definitely don't pay a lot of money for a power cable, it's just a standard power cable used for anything and everything. TVs, PS3s, amps, speakers, computers, printers, monitors, etc. I have like 10 laying around my house.

If anyone is still wondering about 12" vs. 15", I'd say unless you plan to play bass primarily, just get the 12. It is cheaper, smaller and lighter and I do have it stuck in my head that my 15" is a little too boomy. It probably isn't actually but you know how it is once you get a preconceived idea stuck in your brain.


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 4, 2013)

I got my TS115A last night. Sounds great, but I'm going to send it back. It has a slight hiss that gets incredibly bad when the volume is turned up. Happens in any outlet and whether or not I have anything hooked up to it.


----------



## Metaljesus (Jan 24, 2013)

Just went ahead and ordered a 112a last night, totaly blind without trying it! But i do feel confident after reading this thread.

Im going with a pod hd500. Have been using a harley benton v30 loaded 2x12 with a rocktron velocity 300 before, but i've always felt that my tone is a bit honky compared to what i have while recording or using headphones.

Hope this one will hold up i rehearsal!


----------



## Chuck (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah I've had my Pod HD500 and Alto TS112a setup for a little bit now, and damn it's awesome. 

About 12 vs 15, just get the 12, unless you need to be really fucking loud(which the 12" is, rest assured) because the 15 really will only be louder. 

About the bullshit about your low end "sweaty fart", is just that, bullshit. I tuned my 7 down to F# and it sounds great. Extremely tight


----------



## Hybrid138 (Feb 10, 2013)

Has anyone tried these side by side yet. As in, they had the 15" and 12" at home and heard any differences? Maybe if anyone has recorded the 2 with the same patch?


----------



## Hyacinth (Feb 11, 2013)

Hybrid138 said:


> Has anyone tried these side by side yet. As in, they had the 15" and 12" at home and heard any differences? Maybe if anyone has recorded the 2 with the same patch?



No one should be micing a monitor when using the axe fx.


----------



## flint757 (Feb 11, 2013)

The short answer is they will definitely sound different.


----------



## Choop (Feb 11, 2013)

MatthewLeisher said:


> No one should be micing a monitor when using the axe fx.



Don't see what the problem is if it's just to get a tone comparison between the speaker sizes. I'd like to know too...if I ever go FRFR I'm going to be jamming on it while I'm home and maybe for playing with people too.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Feb 16, 2013)

I got the TS112A today. Do you use a speaker cable or instrument cable to use it with the Axe-FX?


----------



## Hyacinth (Feb 16, 2013)

Hybrid138 said:


> I got the TS112A today. Do you use a speaker cable or instrument cable to use it with the Axe-FX?



I've been using an instrument cable for months with my TS115a and nothing has blown up on me.


----------



## Nonservium (Mar 20, 2013)

Have any of you guys tried a bass into the TS112A? How did it fare?


----------



## Rizzo (May 24, 2014)

Hi folks! I read the whole thread through 
I'm about to upgrade my rig to an Alto + HD500.
Reading all of your reviews, i can't choose between the 12" and 15".
Doesn't the 15" provide an overkill of bass? And eventually conflict with the bass player as well?

I'd grab an Alto for basically all uses: practice, rehearsal and live support.
I'd go for the 12" as most guitar speakers are 12" too, but I'll probably play some bass and use ERGs in the future through the Pod too. So should i go for the 15" or am i safe with the 12" as well? I have a little fear of the possible excess of bass on the 15".


----------



## Alex6534 (May 24, 2014)

Rizzo said:


> Hi folks! I read the whole thread through
> I'm about to upgrade my rig to an Alto + HD500.
> Reading all of your reviews, i can't choose between the 12" and 15".
> Doesn't the 15" provide an overkill of bass? And eventually conflict with the bass player as well?
> ...



The bass definitely wasn't overbearing, although it depends on the guitar and tone you're using I suppose, now my band run 4 of the TS115A's  Two guitars, one for the bassist and one that gets the direct of the mixer for the drummer, it's AWESOME.


----------



## Rizzo (May 24, 2014)

Alex6534 said:


> The bass definitely wasn't overbearing, although it depends on the guitar and tone you're using I suppose, now my band run 4 of the TS115A's  Two guitars, one for the bassist and one that gets the direct of the mixer for the drummer, it's AWESOME.


I'm quite experimenting for tones and i play styles here and there, but i'm mostly a metal player so you know...we want things to simply sound huge 

And  for your band's setup!


----------



## Alex6534 (May 24, 2014)

Rizzo said:


> I'm quite experimenting for tones and i play styles here and there, but i'm mostly a metal player so you know...we want things to simply sound huge
> 
> And  for your band's setup!



I find the TS115A more cab-like in response, hence why we went with it, an the power is there if we need it. The set up is awesome, we have everything coming through every monitor so no one is battling to be the loudest, also whether it be the guitars or the bass [email protected] off we just turn down the mixer to shut them up, still no mute for the drummer  .


----------



## Rizzo (May 29, 2014)

bump! other opinions? i have to take the final decision in a short time


----------



## twizza (May 29, 2014)

Rizzo said:


> bump! other opinions? i have to take the final decision in a short time



I'm in the same boat. I think the crossover between the 15 and 12 might be more of an issue than speaker size.


----------



## Rizzo (Jun 1, 2014)

Rizzo said:


> Hi folks! I read the whole thread through
> I'm about to upgrade my rig to an Alto + HD500.
> Reading all of your reviews, i can't choose between the 12" and 15".
> Doesn't the 15" provide an overkill of bass? And eventually conflict with the bass player as well?
> ...


^^^ Bump again


----------



## Chris O (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm using a pair of Alto TS112a's currently. Little over a year now. I couldn't be happier with the setup, and not just "for the price"...they're flat-out GOOD. I have used them with the Axe-Fx, Kemper, and Pod. They are very "honest" with your tone. Fairly quiet, even at higher volumes. I have a friend running an Atomic setup (1 - 1x12), and he paid easily double what I did for just one speaker. I'm not saying mine is better, but I like it at least as much as the high priced unit. I tried a QSC once - sounded really "boxy" & plastic by comparison.


----------



## flint757 (Jun 2, 2014)

You said quiet at loud volumes. How loud do they get if your aim is for them to be loud?


----------



## Chris O (Jun 2, 2014)

flint757 said:


> You said quiet at loud volumes. How loud do they get if your aim is for them to be loud?



Is this like asking "What color is blue?" 

I don't gig, but the whole room rattles if I want it to. Too loud. Certainly louder than gig volumes. It's all relative though -- I have had plenty tube amps with a lot more base-level noise than these with my Kemper, but I never ran a noise gate on my tube amps either. 

Long story short, I don't find them to be excessively "hissy" at idle, and I usually have them about 12:00, and running through a small mixer, which runs my Kemper and music into the Altos.


----------



## flint757 (Jun 2, 2014)

Chris O said:


> Is this like asking "What color is blue?"
> 
> I don't gig, but the whole room rattles if I want it to. Too loud. Certainly louder than gig volumes. It's all relative though -- I have had plenty tube amps with a lot more base-level noise than these with my Kemper, but I never ran a noise gate on my tube amps either.
> 
> Long story short, I don't find them to be excessively "hissy" at idle, and I usually have them about 12:00, and running through a small mixer, which runs my Kemper and music into the Altos.



Ohhhh you meant quiet as in no hiss. Never mind me I've just had an exhausting day. 

Good to here though. My intention is to pick up a pair of these for my Kemper that way I can sell off my Mark IV and cab. Seems like it'll make a solid substitute. Personally not a fan of the hiss that comes with higher volume on tube amps so if it doesn't have that then that's perfect.


----------



## Rizzo (Jun 3, 2014)

Do you experience some sort of fizz\boom on the high and low frequencies respectively?
My main concern in getting an Alto against a poweramp + guitar cab is this. I don't want the tone to sound sterile, extremely dry or fizzy.


----------



## Chris O (Jun 10, 2014)

Rizzo said:


> Do you experience some sort of fizz\boom on the high and low frequencies respectively?
> My main concern in getting an Alto against a poweramp + guitar cab is this. I don't want the tone to sound sterile, extremely dry or fizzy.



Not a lot. It really depends upon the user dialing in the tones with EARS, not EYES. If you try to EQ they way you would a standalone amp, you might have some problems, and instantly go to "this thing sucks" land. 

The other thing I'm doing since I have multiple preamps, is run it through a mixer. If things gets wooofy or shrill when I change volumes, I can re-EQ with the board and dial in/out as needed. 

I would not say my setup sounds sterile at all, but is is "hi-fi" - it sounds like recorded guitar tones more than it sounds "amp in the room".


----------



## Seanthesheep (Jun 10, 2014)

flint757 said:


> You said quiet at loud volumes. How loud do they get if your aim is for them to be loud?



If youre using the 1/4" outs on an axe they dont get that loud. If you use XLRs it should be plenty loud. I made the same mistake when i first got it and now were about to switch to XLRs and grab a second to run both guitars and bass through


----------



## Rizzo (Jun 11, 2014)

Chris O said:


> Not a lot. It really depends upon the user dialing in the tones with EARS, not EYES. If you try to EQ they way you would a standalone amp, you might have some problems, and instantly go to "this thing sucks" land.
> 
> The other thing I'm doing since I have multiple preamps, is run it through a mixer. If things gets wooofy or shrill when I change volumes, I can re-EQ with the board and dial in/out as needed.
> 
> I would not say my setup sounds sterile at all, but is is "hi-fi" - it sounds like recorded guitar tones more than it sounds "amp in the room".


Thanks. So no natural issues, ok if equalized well.
Would you suggest a 12" or a 15"?


----------



## Chris O (Jun 11, 2014)

Rizzo said:


> Thanks. So no natural issues, ok if equalized well.
> Would you suggest a 12" or a 15"?



Can't help you there. I've never used the 15". That said, every good REAL guitar cab out there runs 12's, which was the reason I went that direction. It's what my ears are accustomed to.

My chain looks something like this:

Guitar >>> Volume Pedal >>>> Preamp (Kemper - stereo out) >>> Yamaha MG102c mixer (stereo out) >>>Alto TS112a (pair)

The other cool thing about using the mixer is that I can run my iTunes into the mixer as well, and then I can blend my guitar and music into the Altos. Very cool!


----------



## Seanthesheep (Jun 11, 2014)

I have the 15 and it sounds good and works for bass too but you have to EQ the very highest highs and the lowest lows because the speaker puts out a broader frequency range than you actually need /use


----------



## flint757 (Jun 11, 2014)

So you've been able to get similar results as the 12 with the 15 by using stronger EQ settings?


----------



## Seanthesheep (Jun 11, 2014)

Never tried the 12, just went striaght for the 15 and Im primarily a guitar player so I cant make that comparison. But with my 15 and my axe fx II I really like the tone I get and if something sounds good on it it will sound good through FOH which is my main goal. 

Also the other guitarist in my band likes them alot too. Were planning to get a second and he was convinced that these cost 800$+ each just on the way they sound 


So really it depends on what you need it for but even uf I could do it again Id still stick with the 15s if that means anything


----------



## Chris O (Jun 12, 2014)

I'd like to side-to-side-to-side the 10, 12, and 15. I've often wondered if I'd be able to get by with the 10" since I'm playing at home, but my experience with 10" speakers in general has been up & down. They can be sweet, but it seems like 3 outta 4 times, they end up being too mid-strong and tinny, and don't handle volume as well as a 12".


----------



## Rizzo (Jun 12, 2014)

Any advice between the Alto TS112A and the Behringer B212D? The specs and price range are about the same, but the Behringer doesn't seem to have a cooling system...
I could save 100 &#8364; buying the Behringer online.


----------



## Chris O (Jun 22, 2014)

Listened to a BUNCH of powered speakers at GC today. The Altos held their own against others costing SIGNIFICANTLY more...and I wanted to hear something that was going to WOW me. There was a $1200 EV I really liked, but the Ts112 really shined by comparison. The K12 was kinda boxy. JBL was weak, and it wasn't the Eon. Yamaha was disappointing - lifeless. The Alto Black series was pretty nice too. I'd like to check out one of those Bose systems one of these days...


----------



## Rizzo (Jun 23, 2014)

Chris O said:


> Listened to a BUNCH of powered speakers at GC today. The Altos held their own against others costing SIGNIFICANTLY more...and I wanted to hear something that was going to WOW me. There was a $1200 EV I really liked, but the Ts112 really shined by comparison. The K12 was kinda boxy. JBL was weak, and it wasn't the Eon. Yamaha was disappointing - lifeless. The Alto Black series was pretty nice too. I'd like to check out one of those Bose systems one of these days...


Did you test any Mackie?


----------



## Chris O (Jun 23, 2014)

Rizzo said:


> Did you test any Mackie?



I think there was one set? 12" of some sort, pretty close in price to the Alto. It was unremarkable. No real issues that stick out in my mind, but it didn't have the punch/low-end clarity that the Altos do. I remember flicking it on, going "Meh...", and flicking it off.


----------



## Rizzo (Jun 23, 2014)

I heard the Thumps are not so good, but i'm oriented towards an SRM (higher range)


----------



## Chris O (Jun 23, 2014)

Rizzo said:


> I heard the *Thumps* are not so good, but i'm oriented towards and SRM (higher range)



Those were the ones.


----------

